
List of shibboleths - mxfh
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_shibboleths
======
gvb
My favorite is shibboleth is "shibboleet"
[http://www.csmonitor.com/Innovation/Horizons/2010/1015/Shibb...](http://www.csmonitor.com/Innovation/Horizons/2010/1015/Shibboleet-
XKCD-s-clever-code-word-explained).

